# Smoker replacement racks



## brandx35 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody know a source for the 14 X 14 racks that come in a GOSM smoker? It's time to retire the origials. I spent 1 1/2 hours before on the net trying to relocate some and didn't get anywhere. Very frustrating!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2012)

brandx35....  Morning and welcome to the forum.....  Please take the time to introduce yourself on the roll call page....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call   ....  There are lots of folks with copious amounts of knowledge willing to help with almost anything....   The addiction to smoking foods can be overwhelming but we are here to help.....  enjoy the long smokey ride....  Dave

Found this place.....

http://www.clagrills.com/parts/great_outdoors/great_outdoors-parts-home.htm


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello BrandX35 - like Dave suggested please swing by roll call and also update your profile with your location 

Here is a source for racks 

http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/bbq-grill-grates.asp


----------

